# Java Steuerberechnung hilfe



## Java Prospect (26. Feb 2015)

Guten Abend,
bitte bitte hilft mir
ich bin ein Anfänger in der Programierung mit Java.
Und ich muss bis morgen diese Aufgabe abgeben.

"Schreiben sie ein Programm zur Steuerberechnung im Java-Land.
Wenn der zu versteuernde Betrag kleiner als 5000 Euro ist, müssen gar keine Steuern gezahlt werden.
Bei einem Betrag ab 5000 Euro sind 10% Steuern zu zahlen, bei einem Betrag ab 20000 Euro 15%
und bei einem Betrag ab 50000 Euro sogar 20%.

Eingabe: Der zu versteuernde Betrag
Ausgabeer Steuersatz und die zu zahlenden Steuern

Programmierumgebung: BLUEJ

"


----------



## Thallius (26. Feb 2015)

Ja und wie weit bist du schon?


----------



## Java Prospect (26. Feb 2015)

nicht so weit beziehungsweise ist 
wahrscheinlich falsch bitte helft mir


----------



## Thallius (26. Feb 2015)

Du meinst also wir sollen hier für dich die Arbeit machen? Gute Idee aber ich verdiene normalerweise 85 Euro die Stunde. Bezahlst du das?


----------



## fLooojava (26. Feb 2015)

Thallius lass es doch einfach sein.... 30 Jahre, 85€,... hat hier alles nicht's zu suchen.

@Java Prospect: Poste mal bitte deinen Code, dann gibts bestimmt welche die dir helfen.

Gruß


----------



## Java Prospect (26. Feb 2015)

Ich bin ein Schüler so viel geld habe ich leider nicht


----------



## Java Prospect (26. Feb 2015)

Das ist mir jetzt ein bisschen peinlich um welchen code geht es denn ich schreibe mit Blue J die kostenlose version


----------



## fLooojava (26. Feb 2015)

Ich habe noch nie mit BlueJ gearbeitet, aber du wirst hier bestimmt schon nen Code haben oder? 

Oder wie hast du dein Programm bisher "geschrieben"?


----------



## Java Prospect (26. Feb 2015)

ich habe irgendwie keine Ahnung sorry ist mein erstes projekt


----------



## fLooojava (26. Feb 2015)

Okey, ich hab kurz nachgelesen - soweit ich informiert bin "spielst" du quasi mit Diagrammen? (UML)

Wenn ja, müsste es da irgendwo einen Code generieren - keine Ahnung davon? Wurde doch bestimmt vorgestellt, oder?


----------



## Thallius (26. Feb 2015)

fLooojava hat gesagt.:


> Thallius lass es doch einfach sein.... 30 Jahre, 85€,... hat hier alles nicht's zu suchen.
> 
> @Java Prospect: Poste mal bitte deinen Code, dann gibts bestimmt welche die dir helfen.
> 
> Gruß



Sorry aber was soll es dm TO eigentlich bringen wenn du ihm jetzt hör die Lösung hinschreibst? Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu alt, aber zu meiner Zeit hat man noch beigebracht bekommen, dass es ohne Fleiß keinem Preis gibt.... Der TO soll gefälligst seine Arbeit selber machen. Ich helfe gerne wenn er ein Problem hat aber ich werde ihm nicht seine Arbeit machen.


----------



## Java Prospect (26. Feb 2015)

mir wurde heute der Zettel gegeben mit dem Text der oben steht und ich habe nicht so viel Ahnung ich bin fleißig dabei das 
alles zu lernen und bin sicher kein fauler Mensch ich bin bloß ein Anfänger man wird ja leider nicht als Profi geboren


----------



## fLooojava (26. Feb 2015)

@Thallius das stimmt natürlich. 

*@Java Prospect:* Okey, hast du jemals schon was von nem Scanner in Java gehört? Kennst du if-Abfragen? ( Wir fangen von 0 an.  )


----------



## Java Prospect (26. Feb 2015)

if(Schlüsselwort wenn eine Aktion/bedingung erfüllt wird
und 
else( diese anwendung ausühren wenn sie falsch ist)


----------



## fLooojava (26. Feb 2015)

Ich würde dir echt sehr gerne den fertigen Code liefern, aber ich bin mir sicher den schreibst auch du in wenigen Minuten, *wenn *du dich anstrengen würdest. 

Wie lautet denn die Java-Syntax zu folgendem Text, der eigentlich 1:1 von dir kommt.
Sei x ein double, wenn x kleiner ist wie 5000 wird 0 ausgegeben ( da keine Steuern zu zahlen sind ), und der Steuersatz ist logischerweise auch 0 wenn .... 

*kurz: *wenn x kleiner 5000 mach Ausgabe: HALLO sonst wenn x größer 5000 und kleiner 20 000 mach Ausgabe: JAVA trifft garnix zu mach Ausgabe: PROSPECT

- versuchs mal direkt hier.

EDIT: Tut mir leid, aber ansonsten weiss ich ned wie wir dir helfen können, ohne direkt nen Code zu liefern. Du lieferst uns nicht wirklich was brauchbares... :bahnhof:


----------



## Java Prospect (26. Feb 2015)

ok  ich versuche mal mein Glück 
schönen Abend noch und vielen Dank


----------



## fLooojava (26. Feb 2015)

Falls du den Code von irgendjemandem per PN bekommen hast - wird dir nicht wirklich was bringen, machs lieber über's Wochenende nochmal und ... auf die Abgabe morgen.  opcorn:


----------



## Java Prospect (26. Feb 2015)

ok


----------

